# Fishing!!!



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

we went to a annual stew they have at the lake thursday.........i dont eat stew so i usally just fish,i never really expect to catch anything and just mess around,but this time i did pretty good............................................on the way to the lake(below)[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

see the grass growing up through the mushroom[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

time too fish!!............the box says the worms will catch fish or die trying..............i guess ill find out![]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

the first fish of the day................sad aint it[&o][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

now this is more like it!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> time too fish!!............the box says the worms will catch fish or die trying..............i guess ill find out![]


 
 Ha! I've used the same brand of worms. I thought the slogan was pretty clever.


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

i got one.............and its pulling pretty good...............but what is it?[8|]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

this is what it was,about a 2and a half or 3 lb. mudcat...........theres not too many in here because i dont think they stocked them.............theres a small creek thet empties into the lake on the back side and i believe they got in through there..............there sure fun to catch though[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

i caught the chinkypen right before i caught the catfish so i had to lay it down on the pier and get the catfish and ended up with both of them laying there[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

bream


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

i got one


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

this is what it was..........a pretty nice bluegill


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

[]sunset[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

the best bass worm known to man[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

baby snapping turtle


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

he wasnt too happy[][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2011)

you have some big channel cats and flat heads in the rivers down there.
   I go for the channels at night in the Black river in NY state. I have pictures of some of the ones I caught,have to dig through the box and find um.
  (football heads) we call them.

 Do you eat the sunny s?


----------



## carobran (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> you have some big channel cats and flat heads in the rivers down there.
> I go for the channels at night in the Black river in NY state. I have pictures of some of the ones I caught,have to dig through the box and find um.
> ...


 by "sunnys" i guess you mean bream??...........we keep them sometimes but threw these back(one of them died though)..........im actually not too crazy about fish,though i eat fried catfish every now and then[]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 2, 2011)

L@@ks like you had a fun day ~ Hope the baby turtle was able to be set free with no problems ~ I got my license to fish this year and every fishing trip I landed up in the hospital. BUMMER OF A SUMMER, but I'll try again ~ I really loved fishing when I was a young kid and now  my little ones love it. I really wanted to be a part of their life fishing so I got my license ~ Now I know I need a Cooling Vest on to be outside, so once I buy one for next summer fishing should be pretty C@@L ~ for me and just being out fishing ~ [] with my babies [][8D] they are so adorable and funny ~


----------



## rockbot (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice outing carobran. Fishing is one of my favorite pass times.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Pan fish are "sunnys" to us [] I don't eat fish much,I only eat BIG fish that can be filleted I hate bones! 1 bone and the fish is in the trash.


----------



## peejrey (Oct 3, 2011)

This is making me want to have some talapia again...[sm=tongue.gif]
 Good catches Caro[]


----------



## SC pontil collector (Oct 3, 2011)

That worm seems like it'll catch anything that has a mouth. Looks like you has some fun.
 Does anyone down in the South ever do any noodling?
 In S.C, I had a neighbor that did. His arms were sometimes pretty chewed up.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2011)

> talapia





> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> This is making me want to have some talapia again...[sm=tongue.gif]
> Good catches Caro[]


 
  talapia I like one of my favs


----------



## Stardust (Oct 3, 2011)

I always used corn and everyone would be amazed [8|] when I caught the biggest trout with corn kernels.  I can't put a worm on a hook. [] I hate bones in my fish also. I really love swordfish and salmon the best. Would love to find a meetup group in MA who would like to go deep sea fishing next year or on a whale watch ~ []


----------



## carobran (Oct 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> L@@ks like you had a fun day ~ Hope the baby turtle was able to be set free with no problems ~ I got my license to fish this year and every fishing trip I landed up in the hospital. BUMMER OF A SUMMER, but I'll try again ~ I really loved fishing when I was a young kid and now  my little ones love it. I really wanted to be a part of their life fishing so I got my license ~ Now I know I need a Cooling Vest on to be outside, so once I buy one for next summer fishing should be pretty C@@L ~ for me and just being out fishing ~ [] with my babies [][8D] they are so adorable and funny ~


 i threw the turtle back...........but i had to leave the hook in his mouth,i couldnt get it out with the pliers..[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: SC pontil collector
> 
> That worm seems like it'll catch anything that has a mouth. Looks like you has some fun.
> Does anyone down in the South ever do any noodling?
> ...


 i dont know anybody that does it,but ive seen several people do it on Mississippi Outdoors,usualy on the Ross Barnett Resevoir..............you wont catch me sticking my hand into a dark hole and hoping whats in there is a fish and not a moccasin[8|][][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 3, 2011)

[/quote] by "sunnys" i guess you mean bream??...........we keep them sometimes but threw these back(one of them died though)..........im actually not too crazy about fish,though i eat fried catfish every now and then[]
 [/quote]

 Pan fish are "sunnys" to us [] I don't eat fish much,I only eat BIG fish that can be filleted I hate bones! 1 bone and the fish is in the trash.

 [/quote] the big bream can be filleted,i wish theyd stock some channel cats in the lake[8|][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2011)

Dont you guys fish in the Mighty Miss-a sip?


----------



## carobran (Oct 3, 2011)

naw,thats a couple of hours away............we just stick to local rivers and lakes[]


----------



## nydigger (Oct 4, 2011)

Get caught using corn for trout here you'll get a big fine....they feed them food with a corn meal base in the hatcheries..considered an unfair advantage.


----------



## carobran (Oct 4, 2011)

the only time ive ever trout fished was at my grandmothers in Arkansas,we used meal worms and caught a few,they always got off right at the bank...........it wasnt the best trip though,they used the river for a power plant or something and would raise and lower the water levels............we laid our bait on a rock and didnt notice the water was slowly rising,i turned around and the bait was floating downstream[]..............after that i was standing on a rock,i slipped and went up to my stomach in 30 something degree water,and when i fell the line wrapped around my reel about 20 times.................i think ill stick to bream,bass,and catfish....................oh,and grinnel(there very fun to catch[])


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2011)

As a boy I had an uncle that had fought in ww1.Hewould wade down the creekputting his hands into holes in the bank and pull out catfish a well as turtles[turtle meat is great eating!]

 I love bream most of all becaues they fit nicely in a pan.Love to fry them till their fins are nice and crispy..great to eat!

 Georgia holds the record weights for big mouth bass 22 lbs.,bream [over 4 pounds..looks weird ] strangely enough for me cause I didn't even know these fish were here..I caught some in the lake where in 69 hippies were swimming in it..was fishing at the original site of the woodstock festival..the fish pickeral..the record one caught was at Homer Georgia..don't remember how big it was....


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 5, 2011)

Your snapping turtle kind of looks like a musk turtle to me but can't be sure.
 Ive never heard panfish called "bream" before, up here they are sunnys.

 Fishing was my first passion before I started digging for bottles, now its hard to make room for both
 I'm pretty jealous of the Striper you folk have down south in the rivers. Got this guy on trip to TN, in the Cumberland river (no, I didn't wet my pants)





 But we have Musky (Muskellunge) up here. Hard to catch, they call them 'the fish of ten thousand casts"





 Would love to try noodling for catfish or fishing for Gar in Texas. One day.....


----------



## carobran (Oct 5, 2011)

youve never heard them called bream!?!................we call all panfish bream though theres really a few different kinds.............ive never caught a striped bass...........just largemouth..........i have caught a small gar in a local river,and several grinnel there,that river also is full of channel cats,but they never seem to get very big,and i think i know why............one day we were fishing there and my dad caught a catfish(about a foot long) it was almost to the bank and a grinnel swam by,grabbed the catfish in the middle of the body,and broke the line..........i guess the grinnel get most of them before they get very big..............i dont know what the turtle was,it just had a big head and mouth so i call them snapping turtles[8|][]...............that musky must have put up a pretty good fight![]


----------

